# Wie richtig ankern?



## Thomas1976 (18. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem.

Und zwar habe ich seit kurzem ein Boot mit dem ich bisher immer geschleppt habe oder vom treibendem Boot gefischt habe.

Nun wollte ich aber mal vom Boot aus ansitzen.

Mein Problem ist nun das ich immer abtreibe trotz 2 Anker und alle 2 Minuten korrigieren muss.

Ich habe 2 Steinanker die selbstgemacht wurden und der eine hat eine Eimerform und der andere eher Backsteinform und beide sind so ca. 7 Kg schwer.
Mein Boot ist aus GFK und wiegt ca. 150 KG.

Wenn ich nun ankern will werfe ich die Teile einfach über Bord (einer vorne einer hinten) und mache die Leine fest.

Muss ich dann eigentlich noch Leine locker lassen oder sie strammziehen und dann festmachen (bisher habe ich sie immer strammgezogen)?!

Liegt es einfach nur an meiner Art zu ankern oder brauche ich vielleicht doch ein Stück Ankerkette von der ich gelesen habe oder andere Anker?

Ich möchte auf Sandgrund ankern in einer Tiefe von ca. 2-6 Metern.

Vielleicht schmunzeln einige Erfahrene jetzt über diese Fragen aber als "Ankerneuling" weiss man da echt nicht weiter.

Vielen Dank schonmal für hoffentlich hilfreiche Antworten.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Squirrelina (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wie richtig ankern?*

ganz klar bei steinen wie du sie hast kanst du das boot nur bei sehr wenig oder gar keinem wind an der stelle halten!!!

du brauchst schon richtige anker und diese schmeißt du denn rein und gibs noch etwas schnur damit der winkel nicht so groß ist sondern abflacht und damit sich der anker dann in den boden ziehen kann mit seinen sagen wir mal armen!!!

die steinen halten ja nur durch ihr gewicht und können sich nicht festhalten am grund....also rutschen sie bei zuviel druck einfach weiter!!!


----------



## Alemanne (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wie richtig ankern?*

Hallo,
bezüglich des Setzen der beiden Anker bin ich immer so verfahren, dass ich einen Anker aussetzte und weiterfuhr bzw. weiter treiben ließ. Zuvor habe ich natürlich einige Meter Seil ausgeworfen und festgemacht. Wenn sich dass Seil spannte, habe ich den zweiten Anker ausgesetzt, ebenfalls einige Meter Seil nachgeworfen und nun das erste Ankerseil angezogen bis beide Ankerseile stramm wurden. So waren beide Anker nicht unmittelbar am Boot und konnten sich, unterstützt durch das lange Ankerseil, eingraben. Das Boot stand nun fest. Wichtig ist, dass die Ankerseile schräg vom Boot weglaufen und so Schläge der Wasserwellen abfangen. Alles klar !
mfG alemanne


----------



## Thomas1976 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wie richtig ankern?*

Und welchen Ankertyp würdest du/Ihr mir empfehlen.

Wie gesagt sandiger Grund, 130 KG Boot und halt nicht allzu teuer da es wie gesagt nur 2-6m tief ist und es nur zum ansitzen und nicht fürs Meer oder zum übernachten oder so ist.


----------



## Squirrelina (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wie richtig ankern?*

einfach im internet nach solchen klappankern schauen nehmen nicht viel platz weg im boot dann!!!größe tja das geht bei denen nach kilo sind die angegeben-keine ahnung unsere sind selbst gebaut!!!aaber lieber bisschen größer als zu klein....


----------



## Thomas1976 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wie richtig ankern?*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!

@Squirrelina: Und diese Klappanker halten bei sandigem Boden? Weil habe gelesen die würden da nicht so gut halten?!


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wie richtig ankern?*

Am Plauer See hatte ich im Boot einen Klappanker mit ca 8-10 kg, Boot wog ca 250 kg. Ausgeklappt konnte der Anker sich gut in den Untergrund krallen und hielt so bei mäßigen Wind das Boot gut an einer Stelle fest. Kleine Drift (bedingt durch die gegebene Seillänge) war dabei

http://www.segelladen.de/Inhalt-untergruppen/klappanker.htm


----------



## Squirrelina (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wie richtig ankern?*

die gehen da auch.....haben ja vier zacken und zwei halten sich dann fest im boden....ankerseil darf eben nicht zu kurz sein denn.......also freund und ich haben ein 9m angelkahn da haben wir ein 7-10kg anker hinten dran und der hält!!!!egal was für ein boden!!


----------



## schempy (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wie richtig ankern?*

Hallo Thomas,

die Ankerleine sollte 3mal so lang sein wie das Wasser tief ist, dann halten auch die Klappanker.


----------



## Squirrelina (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wie richtig ankern?*



schempy schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> die Ankerleine sollte 3mal so lang sein wie das Wasser tief ist, dann halten auch die Klappanker.


 

das ist ne faust formel ja wenn aber kein wind ist bei uns auf der müritz zum beispiel und wir im sietower loch stehen was 30m tief ist und ich da ankomme und 90m leine ins wasser werfe und dann wegen fehlenden wind anfange mich zu drehen denn prost malzeit!!!

einfach leine rein straff halten und denn schauen ob man noch treibt wenn ja mehr leine wenn nciht festmachen und losangeln!!


----------



## Thomas1976 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wie richtig ankern?*

Super Forum hier!!!!!

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten an alle werde mir mal Klappanker beschaffen mehr Leine als bisher lassen und es ausprobieren.

Danke nochmal an alle!


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wie richtig ankern?*

Moin!

Steinanker gehen nur wenn man sehr schlammigen Grund hat wo die Dinger versinken können.
Dann halten die auch richtig. Auf allen anderen Untergründen rutschen sie doch sehr schnell weg.

Beim Segelladen gibt es komplette Ankersets,
http://www.segelladen.de/Inhalt-untergruppen/ankerkompset.htm

Ich anker mein Boot mit einem 6KG Anker, bei deinem sollte es 
aber auch locker ein 4KG Anker tun.

Ein Kettenvorläufer hilft sehr die Schläge auf den Anker zu unterbinden, wenn man das Boot los an einen Anker hängt.

Dann muss das Boot immer erst das Gewicht der Kette 
hoch heben bevor richtig Druck auf den Anker kommt.

Beim einspannen des Bootes zwischen zwei Anker macht 
dieses aber keinen großen Sinn in der Bootsgröße.


----------



## Thomas1976 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wie richtig ankern?*

Würde es denn bei meiner Bootsgrösse (4m ca. 150kg) wenn ich einen Klappanker nehme und eine Kette vorschalte auch mit einem Anker funktionieren? Wenn ich gegen den Wind ankere dürfte ich mich dann eigentlich ja auch nicht drehen, oder? 

Oder sollte ich mich doch lieber immer zwischen 2 Ankern festspannen?


----------



## HD4ever (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wie richtig ankern?*

du brauchst 2 "vernünftige" Anker !
dann darfst du die Anker auch nicht einfach nur runterlassen ...

ich laß den Buganker runter und fahr noch bis zum Ankerseilende (30m + 5m Kette) weiter - dann  laß ich den Heckanker einfach runter (30m ohne Kette) - zieh das Boot am Bugankerseil dann wieder ein Stück etwa bis zur Mitte zurück das das Boot etwa in der Mitte beider Anker liegt.
so hält es meiner Meinung nach am besten


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wie richtig ankern?*



Thomas1976 schrieb:


> Würde es denn bei meiner Bootsgrösse (4m ca. 150kg) wenn ich einen Klappanker nehme und eine Kette vorschalte auch mit einem Anker funktionieren? Wenn ich gegen den Wind ankere dürfte ich mich dann eigentlich ja auch nicht drehen, oder?
> 
> Oder sollte ich mich doch lieber immer zwischen 2 Ankern festspannen?



Na klar, wo genug Platz ist (großer See oder Meer) anker ich auch immer nur mit einem Anker. Nur bei engen Flüssen mache ich das so wie von Jörg beschrieben.

Wenn Du an einem Anker hängst "schwänzelt" das Boot leicht im Strom bzw Wind nach links und rechts, drehen tut es sich nur bei Windstille.


----------



## olafson (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wie richtig ankern?*

hallo thomas1976,
ich habe meine 2 klappanker entsorgt, weil es nur notanker sind und nicht gut halten. falls du genug platz im boot hast für diesen hier , dann kaufe ihn, wirst nicht bereuen. bei meinem ca. 600 kilo boot reichen 5 kilo m-anker um in der rheinströmung stehen zu bleiben. so ein klappanker hält bei ausreichend gewicht noch einigemaßen im weichen sand. sobald es aufm grund aber bissl fester wird, kann er sich nicht mehr eingraben und du hast ein problem.
sinnvoll ist es auch ca. 1,5m kette vorzuschalten. und als ankerleine eine nehmen, die nicht schwimmt. dann hält es bombenfest.#6


----------



## HD4ever (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wie richtig ankern?*

wenn du ankern willst zum spinnfischen reicht einer ....
wenn du mit Grund- oder Posenmontage fischen willst würde ich immer 2 Anker empfehlen , das Boot bewegt sich immer etwas im Wind oder in der Strömung.
Nur mit 2 gut sitzenden Ankern kannst du es möglichst ruhig halten !


----------



## Thomas1976 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wie richtig ankern?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Na klar, wo genug Platz ist (großer See oder Meer) anker ich auch immer nur mit einem Anker. Nur bei engen Flüssen mache ich das so wie von Jörg beschrieben.
> 
> Wenn Du an einem Anker hängst "schwänzelt" das Boot leicht im Strom bzw Wind nach links und rechts, drehen tut es sich nur bei Windstille.


 

Warum brauche ich denn für einen Anker mehr Platz als für 2?

Weil ich dann mehr Leine lassen muss?

Wie gesagt ich möchte an einen kleinen See ohne Strömung in so etwa 2-3 Meter Wassertiefe mit Sandgrund ankern.
Da habe ich auch nicht so viel Platz denn wenn ich mehr als 10 meter Seil lasse spanne ich die ganze Bucht ab in der ich fischen will.

Werde es dann mal mit einem Klappanker 1 Meter Kette und 3 facher Wassertiefe als Leinenlänge probieren und wenns nicht hält noch nen 2ten rauswerfen und mich dazwischenspannen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wie richtig ankern?*

Weil Du ja nicht bestimmen kannst woher der Wind weht und es somit sein kann, 
dass Du auf einem engen Fluss quer zur Fahrtrichtung ankerst 

Aber bei Deinen Anforderungen solltest Du es lieber so machen wie Jörg beschrieben hat. #6


----------



## Thomas1976 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wie richtig ankern?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> du brauchst 2 "vernünftige" Anker !
> dann darfst du die Anker auch nicht einfach nur runterlassen ...
> 
> ich laß den Buganker runter und fahr noch bis zum Ankerseilende (30m + 5m Kette) weiter - dann laß ich den Heckanker einfach runter (30m ohne Kette) - zieh das Boot am Bugankerseil dann wieder ein Stück etwa bis zur Mitte zurück das das Boot etwa in der Mitte beider Anker liegt.
> so hält es meiner Meinung nach am besten


 

Und vernünftige Anker für mein Boot (150 KG) kleiner See ohne viel Strömung halt nur der Wind und meisten Sand, Kies oder Schlammboden wären? 

Also Art und Gewicht?


----------



## Nordlicht (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wie richtig ankern?*

@ Thomas
Gib bei Ebay doch einfach mal "Klappanker" ein !
3-5kg reichen für dich aus und genug Ankerleine nicht vergessen !

Hier kannst du noch etwas übers Ankern, div. Ankertypen usw.  lesen:
http://www.boot.de/cipp/md_boot/custom/pub/content,lang,1/oid,1848/ticket,g_u_e_s_t/local_lang,1/~/So_liegen_Sie_richtig_-_Ankern_leicht_gemacht_%3C_--04.00--%3E.html


----------



## HD4ever (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wie richtig ankern?*

ich hatte mal nen 3,2 Kg Anker im Flohmarkt drinnen ...
den wollte wohl keiner haben, deshalb z.Z bei *3-2-1* ...
würde mir 2 holen ... vorn vielleicht 4-5 Kg und hinten 3-4 Kg


----------



## Rosi (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wie richtig ankern?*



Thomas1976 schrieb:


> Würde es denn bei meiner Bootsgrösse (4m ca. 150kg) wenn ich einen Klappanker nehme und eine Kette vorschalte auch mit einem Anker funktionieren? Wenn ich gegen den Wind ankere dürfte ich mich dann eigentlich ja auch nicht drehen, oder?
> 
> Oder sollte ich mich doch lieber immer zwischen 2 Ankern festspannen?



Hi Thomas ich habe ein ähnliches Boot und einen Klappanker von 7kg. Das reicht aus, du brauchst keinen 2. Anker. Das ist vom Handling her viel zu umständlich und du kannst auch nicht richtig auswerfen. Man muß ja sonst von 2 Ankern wegbleiben. Und kann nur in 2 Richtungen auswerfen.

Je höher die Wellen werden, um so länger läßt du das Ankerseil. Das kann auch die 4 fache Seillänge sein und du kannst eine Kette auslegen, doch glaub mir, dann macht das Angeln keinen Spaß mehr. Die Wellen klatschen über Board und du wirst ständig durchgeschüttelt.

Das war jetzt für die Ostsee, wenn du an einem kleinen See bist, dann ist das hier der falsche Bereich.


----------



## Thomas1976 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Wie richtig ankern?*

Hallo,

vielen Dank nochmal für die zahlreichen Tips und Antworten.

Ich habe mir jetzt einen 4 Kg Klappanker besorgt und 2 mal 2 Meter Ankerkette zum vorschalten.

Werde es erst mit einem Anker (dem Klappanker mit Vorschaltkette) probieren und wenn es dann noch nicht hält den 2ten Anker (meinen bisherigen Zementanker aber diesmal mit 2 Meter Vorschaltkette) noch dazumachen.

Denke mal das müsste dann halten. Die 2 Meter Ketten sind ja auch nochmal wirklich relativ schwer, das dachte ich eigentlich nicht, die müssten alleine schon gut was heben.

Ja ich angele mit dem Boot nur an einem kleinen See, habe allerdings für Bootsfragen keinen anderen Bereich (also speziell für Süsswasser) gefunden.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. August 2009)

*AW: Wie richtig ankern?*



Thomas1976 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich möchte an einen kleinen See ohne Strömung in so etwa 2-3 Meter Wassertiefe mit Sandgrund ankern.
> Da habe ich auch nicht so viel Platz denn wenn ich mehr als 10 meter Seil lasse spanne ich die ganze Bucht ab in der ich fischen will.



Ihr werdet jetzt lachen aber es geht ja hier nur um einen kleinen See und einer Tiefe von zwei bis drei Meter. Bei uns am See benutze ich für eine Wassertiefe von zwei bis drei Meter überhaupt keine Anker.
Boot ist etwas über vier Meter  der Untergrund ist leicht schlammig.
Ich nehme meine Ruder und ramme sie in den Grund, danach binde ich mein Boot daran fest.
Einige von uns am See haben auf ihren Booten Holzstangen von fast 4m Länge liegen und  benutzen Sie genau so wie ich zum fest machen.
Geht natürlich nur bei kleinen und flachen Gewässern und am besten wenn man ein Liegeplatz hat.
Wenn dann mal ein etwas grösserer Fisch anbeisst und ich ahne dass dieser um die Stangen gehen möchte löse ich zwei Schlaufen und lasse mich beim Drill langsam von den Stangen wegziehen.
Ist der Fisch versorgt geht es mit Hilfe vom  E-Motor wieder zwischen die Stangen.

Gruss Knurri


----------



## mirko.nbg (19. August 2009)

*AW: Wie richtig ankern?*

Ein tipp zum ankern: Bei der Marine habe ich folgendes gelernt: Das Boot wird durch das Gewicht der Kette gehalten und nicht wie einige denken durch den Anker selbst! Er ist nur dafür da um sich in den Sand zu graben um die Kette von Bord zu ziehen! Ich anker mit meiem Kajütbötchen mit 5m Edelstahlkette und ca 20m Leine die,die Welle ein bischen dämpft auf den weg zur Kette! Dadurch hebt sich die Kette zwar, aber nicht auf die gesammte Länge, so bleibst Du auch dort wo Du bist! Und benutze nur einen Anker! Der Wind oder die Strömung sorgen in der Regel dafür,das Du am Platz bleibst!!! Wenn der Anker dich hält!

Gruss Mirko


----------

